# FIFA World Cup Wallchart for Excel



## parry (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi all, I'm a keen football fan and have created a World Cup Wallchart in Excel. It's free and can be downloaded from here.

I've just created it so let me know of any bugs or comments - I'd be keen to know what you think. Only 51 days to go   

Features:
Each country has their flag displayed for the matches and the group tables.
A map of Germany is displayed by the matches. When you select the row for the match the row will be highlighted and the city where the match is being played will be coloured red in the map.
The Match Schedule sheet will automatically scroll if your selected row is matchday 33+ and the map will move down
After the scores for a match have been entered the group tables will be updated and sorted by Points, Goal Difference then Goals For.
After each group is complete (i.e. the 6 matches for the group have been played) the round of 16 team names will begin to appear in the match day list.
If there is a tie after extra time in the knockout stages (match day 49 onwards) a box will appear asking you to enter the results of the penalty shootout.

Installation:
Download the World Cup zip file.
Unzip the contents of the zip file to a folder. Note that the Excel file and the image files must be retained in the same folder.
Open the Excel file and select the Enable Macros button. If the Enable Macros button doesn't appear select Tools|Macro Security and amend the security level to Medium then close Excel and re-open the file

regards,
Graham


----------



## PaddyD (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Graham,

Sounds cool, but I get a 'the zipped folder is invalid or corrupt' error when I attempt to open the zip...


----------



## parry (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Paddy, no problem for me at home or work. Ive noticed sometimes the server is fussy if the files arent lower case & without spaces so heres a different file .... see if this works

http://www.parry.co.nz/fifaworldcup2006.zip


cheers,
Graham


----------



## mrhartley (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi, I had the same problem as PaddyD on two different machines.

Both were easily fixed by downloading the file for a 2nd time and on both machines the zip extracted OK but only after both downloaded the file again.

Odd but consistent.

TY parry for this, I am sure it will be very handy 

Regards
Mark


----------



## parry (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheers thanks Mark. So the second link I posted worked straight off or that required 2 downloads?

After some feedback Im going to be making some improvements this weekend to add some extra features and iron out a few things. I'll post again when it's available.


----------



## mrhartley (Apr 26, 2006)

> Cheers thanks Mark. So the second link I posted worked straight off or that required 2 downloads?
> 
> After some feedback Im going to be making some improvements this weekend to add some extra features and iron out a few things. I'll post again when it's available.



Sorry, I never noticed now if both links gave the same problem on downloading.

Please do let us know if you update the file won't you 

Ta
Mark


----------



## parry (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Mark, some major changes going on to add a few extra things so taking a bit of time. Unfortunately work is getting in the way of my development.  
Should be finished by the end of this week so I'll post when thunderbirds are go.

However, I might need to post a question on the board to determine the best way on how you sort the groups. The official FIFA rules can be found at http://www.fifa.com/documents/static/regulations/WC06-English.pdf and in particular see pg17. 

So if points are tied it doesnt go by goal diff then goals for but a series of criteria based upon the results of the teams that are tied on points. Pain in the a** as its not that straight-forward to automate.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Graham, 

I downloaded the second link and it worked first go. Cool workbook!
I'll definitely be using it to keep track...   

Denis


----------



## SydneyGeek (Apr 26, 2006)

Some thoughts on the sorting -- I'm guessing you will need some kind of scratch table for checking the data. There are 3 possibilities of teams ending up equal, with comments below. 

1. 2 Teams equal on points
Compare the one match they played against each other. 
If one team won, they sort higher. If not:
Goal Diff all matches
Goals Scored all matches
Draw lots

2. 3 Teams equal on points
For each team, calculate:
Total points minus points earned vs 4th team
Total goal diff minus GD against 4th team
Total goals scored minus GS against 4th team
GD all matches
GS all matches
Draw lots

3. 4 Teams equal on points
GD all matches
GS all matches
Draw lots

Effectively, options 1 and 2 both involve a tie-break team. For option 1, you include the tie-break team; for option 2, you exclude it (and in this case, the tie-break is the same for all 3 teams). 

No solutions as yet, but hopefully this will help the thought processes   

Denis


----------



## parry (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi mate, worked it out - definitely the longest procedure in the whole workbook. 

Can sort everything right up to drawing lots. I will add a button on the sheet or something to put in the results of the lots if it comes down to that.

Need to do some testing to see its working OK. You up for it? Send me a PM if so.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Apr 27, 2006)

Another thought:

For each group you could use RANK and MODE to determine whether a tiebreak was required. If there is an error in MODE, all teams are ranked. No problem. If the mode is 1 or 2, you need to separate the teams on a tiebreak. 

Denis


----------



## mightyred75 (Apr 27, 2006)

Can't download from either link. Saying there is no such address.


----------



## parry (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi, yes I just deleted the links last night. Im going to release a new version after this weekend. I'll post again when its available.


----------



## parry (May 1, 2006)

Hi peoples, Ive made quite a few changes to the World Cup spreadsheet which hopefully you will all like. The major change is that you dont need to keep a folder of all the images - everythings just in the workbook now.

Download while its hot from here. This is version 1.01.

If I find any bugs or make enhancements I will post again. Let me know of any issues by sending me a PM or posting.

regards,
Graham


----------



## NBVC (May 2, 2006)

Hi Graham,

I downloaded your program (...excelllent, btw) and can do almost everything.  The only thing seems that I can't play the anthem when clicking on the flags.  I get the "Action Cancelled....cannot connect to Internet Explorer"... I've got Mozilla Firefox running on my machine...so I gather that would be the reason....  but maybe, for continuous improvent  , you can update to accomodate.


----------



## parry (May 3, 2006)

> Hi Graham,
> 
> I downloaded your program (...excelllent, btw) and can do almost everything.  The only thing seems that I can't play the anthem when clicking on the flags.  I get the "Action Cancelled....cannot connect to Internet Explorer"... I've got Mozilla Firefox running on my machine...so I gather that would be the reason....  but maybe, for continuous improvent  , you can update to accomodate.



Would love to. That bit was actually created by Hans Herber who is making a German version of it. I have Forefox too and have the same problem unless IE is the default browser  - yuk.

The trouble is because Excel is an MS product they seem to have allowed the web control to only work with IE. Theres probably a way around it but I dont know how yet. If I get it to work I'll post again.

cheers,
Graham


----------



## gearcutter (May 3, 2006)

Hi, I've tried to download twice  and just get file corrupted or damaged, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## gearcutter (May 3, 2006)

Me again I've Just finished A wallchart myself and I'm sick to see someone else's just to compare.


----------



## parry (May 3, 2006)

Hi, it appears some people are having trouble but I dont know why. When to the company hosting the page and they cant find anything wrong - they tried it on several PC's themselves with no issue.

A friend had trouble and he clicked open instead of save for the zip and then extracted from there. See if that works for you.

EDIT: If still no go send me a PM with your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## parry (May 8, 2006)

Hi all, new version 1.02 posted on my downloads page. Since some people are having trouble downloading from my site and the hosting company seem unable to fix I have also uploaded to http://www.savefile.com and you will find an alternate link to this on my donwloads page as well.


----------



## NBVC (May 8, 2006)

This newest version seems to predict Winners and Runners-up on the Match Schedule.

Subliminal?


----------



## parry (May 8, 2006)

Left over from testing. I'll fix it up.


----------



## Smitty (May 8, 2006)

FYI - News release about a Fantasy soccer league virus specifically related to:



> A new Excel virus is targeting fantasy soccer league fans, luring them with an offer of worksheets to track the performance of their team.



Smitty


----------



## parry (May 9, 2006)

Smitty, mine definetly doesnt fit into that category.  Its a shame some ****** has done that & I hope this is like 99.99% of all virus alerts - a hoax


----------



## parry (May 9, 2006)

Found a couple of bugs which are hopefully fixed. Download version 1.03 from here


----------



## Smitty (May 9, 2006)

> Smitty, mine definetly doesnt fit into that category. Its a shame some ****** has done that & I hope this is like 99.99% of all virus alerts - a hoax



I know you wouldn't ever do something like that!  

It was just an FYI in case someone stumbled across that one.  It was a Ziff Davis article and they're above board.

Smitty


----------



## Andrew Fergus (May 10, 2006)

Hi Graham
That is looking really good!  I'm impressed, and my son will now be following the World Cup thanks to your spreadsheet.
Cheers, Andrew


----------



## parry (May 11, 2006)

Cheers thanks Andrew. 

Ive noticed a very small error where the flag may not be correct for the R16 games when first applied but after the next change it will be corrected. It was just to do with the order in which the sorting in the groups tables occurs versus when flags are applied. I have corrected this in version 1.04 - available for download http://www.parry.co.nz/downloads.html


----------



## parry (May 16, 2006)

Another update. Latest version 1.05. http://www.parry.co.nz/downloads.html


----------



## njimack (May 24, 2006)

Parry,

I don't know if this is by design or accident, but the title bar and status bar persist even when I switch to another file.

It could be confusing (not to mention slightly frustrating) if a user has several files open!

Neil


----------



## parry (May 26, 2006)

In the rush to get it out I forgot to do that bit. Doesnt warrant a new release so have just amended last versions 1.06 & 1.06b. Download from http://www.parry.co.nz/downloads.html as usual.

regards,
Graham


----------



## countryfan_nt (May 31, 2006)

Hello friends,

And thanks Parry!
You can also download the below excel sheet for the world cup.

http://www.excely.com/worldcup2006.zip

All the best,
Nawaf


----------



## gearcutter (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi, Everyone,
 I might as well throw my cap in the ring as well, If anyone wants another wallchart for the World cup send me a pm with your e-mail address and I will send you mine , maro free and a little bit different to the ones I have seen  Cheers  Howard.


----------



## parry (Jun 10, 2006)

I uploaded a new version to my web site about a week ago but forgot to post here. The latest version 1.07 is available from http://www.parry.co.nz/downloads.html

regards,
Graham


----------



## NBVC (Jun 12, 2006)

Graham,

The last version 1.07 now allows national anthems to be heard with Firefox being my browser....Cool 
 


I noticed that after entering my scores to date (Austalia 3 - Japan 1)...congrats to the Aussies by the way   the wallchart displays Brasil as the Runner up for group F even though they didn't play yet  ...is that a prediction.


----------



## njimack (Jun 12, 2006)

Graham,

How did you get the map on the Match Schedule sheet to reposition itself based on the visible screen?

Mighty impressive!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi NVBC, 

One proud Aussie  replying to your sorting comment. Aust -- Brazil -- Croatia -- Japan is because of the sorting routine. Teams on the same points are sorted by results betweeen each other, goals scored and goal difference. Japan has a negative GD and sorts to the bottom of the group, with Brazil and Croatia appearing in their same relative position from the original draw. 

I think the group tables only make sense when all teams in a group have played the same number of matches. 

Still, this workbook is great. I'm updating it every day -- haven't tried the anthems yet...

Denis


----------



## parry (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Denis for answering that for me - spot on. 

njimack, the map moving is done by looking at a certain row. If the activecell is greater than row x and the map is at the top I move it down or visa versa. This is done through a 3 step process.

First I group all the images so they are effectively one image now. This ensures that when I move the map then the images will still be in the right place because each city name is in fact a text label.

Next once Ive grouped into one object I position the map based on the Top and Left properties of the cell I want to align with. This moves the map either up or down.

Lastly I ungroup the images. This is so the cities can be clicked on etc because if I left as one image you couldnt interact with the map.

Hope that explains it.

regards,
Graham


----------



## Smitty (Jun 16, 2006)

FYI - Kind of related (I thought it was a bit interesting anyway):

http://www.educationworld.com/a_tech/images/excelineducationticimage2.xls

Smitty


----------

